# Massey Ferguson 135



## tnfyreman (Nov 14, 2021)

I have inherited what I think is a 1965 or 1966 Massey Ferguson 135 tractor. It belonged to my wife's Grandfather. It passed down to my wife's father 20+ years ago. It has been sitting in a large metal shop building for years unused. It has a Perkins diesel engine and that is the main reason for me writing this forum. The tractor was parked years ago due to a pump issue. The best explanation I could get was something with the fuel pumping system had failed and it was too expensive to repair. Further explanation was the throttle was uncontrollable and the engine would race away no matter the throttle setting. Everything else on the tractor was in good working order outside the throttle issue.

I know way more about gas than diesels. Now that I am older and semi-retired, I am taking a serious look at getting this old jewel back up and running. I am looking for advice on what I might need to begin looking at that could cause this throttle issue. Are parts still relatively available? 

Any advice is very much appreciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure there will be someone along shortly the has much more knowledge of this, than I ever will!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning tnfyreman, welcome to the forum.

The pump you refer to is the diesel fuel injection pump. We have an injection pump specialist (thepumpguysc) that visits this forum often. Hopefully he will see your post and tell you how to proceed with it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The hard part is already done.. u have it narrowed down to the inj. pump.. 
The easy part is getting it off and handing it over to someone who knows how to fix them..lol
If u wanna “try“ to fix it, u need to familiarize with how to remove the top cover and how to free up the metering valve..
There r plenty of videos that cover that topic.. 
Give me a shout if u run into something u can’t handle..or if u just wanna pull it and send it off..
Good luck and Welcome.. TPG


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh, forgot to tell you what to search for::
CAV DPA TOP COVER LEAK
will get u some good results..


----------



## tnfyreman (Nov 14, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> The hard part is already done.. u have it narrowed down to the inj. pump..
> The easy part is getting it off and handing it over to someone who knows how to fix them..lol
> If u wanna “try“ to fix it, u need to familiarize with how to remove the top cover and how to free up the metering valve..
> There r plenty of videos that cover that topic..
> ...


 I appreciate all the feedback! My son and I are both fairly mechanically inclined (we race dirt track cars) but after reading of the experience other posters to this forum have had, I am not sure this particular repair would be in our wheelhouse. What general ballpark would I be looking at in sending it off for repair/rebuild of pump? My Father in Law was once told the repair would be more than the worth of the tractor, so he just parked it where it is today. 

I recently purchased a 1959 MF35 Continental gas tractor from the estate of a family friend. This one runs and operates like a champ! I also have another project tractor that was my Dad's 1963 Ford 2000. It will be getting a conversion from propane back to gasoline. In case one can't tell, I love these old machines!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’ll send u a prvt msg..


----------



## tnfyreman (Nov 14, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> I’ll send u a prvt msg..


Thanks Pumpguysc!


----------

